# Trav-L-Cool air cooler



## 111558

Can anyone help,please.I have recently purchased a Hymer 544 MH which has been fitted with a Trav-L-Cool air cooler.Unfortunately the seller did not have the user manual and so I am not sure if I am operating it correctly.This applies especially to whether or not the water pump should be switched on all the time when the unit is in use and if it is ok to use ordinary tap water. Many thanks.


----------



## DABurleigh

It has a separate pump and tap water is fine.

Dave


----------



## 111558

Dave.Many thanks for your quick response to my question and it's nice to know that tap water is ok.However,as I know nothing about the operatiom of the unit do you know if the water pump has to be switched on all the time the cooler is operating,or just for an initial period.When I turn on the pump I can hear water circulating in to the system,so is this a continual process whilst the cooler is on?Many thanks,Roger


----------



## DABurleigh

I believe it is intended to be continuous operation at 6Amps, probably only an issue if you are off hook up, staying put and wanting to run it throughout the night. 

Dave


----------



## 111558

Dave,many thanks once again for your response.Now I don't know whether or not I am stupid,or I am just not grasping the point.Are you saying that when the switch for the fan is on then the water pump has to be operating all of the time that the cooler is operating?Thanks again,Roger.


----------



## DABurleigh

I don't know. I don't see why, as it only shifting less than a litre of water an hour. I note the low fan setting takes the power consumption down to 3.3 amps, which is fine right through the night. 

Academic for you, but if I had my time again rather than roof aircon I'd like to try an indirect evaporative cooler like the Waeco Coolbreeze (the Trav-L-cool is direct, so humidity is raised). But why the Waeco consumes a minimum of 10Amps I have no idea.

Here's some gumpf on the Trav-l-cool:

High temperatures in your motorhome can make touring stressful. The Trav-l-cool evaporative air cooler will provide comfortable internal temperatures while on the move and when the engine is off. Evaporative process does not require 240 Volts or very high 12 volt currents. The windows can stay closed to increase the cooling capacity, providing additional security particularly at night. The Trav-l-cool uses no fuel and is environmentally friendly. Complete with separate pumped water system
which feeds the evaporator of the roof unit with water. Pump, piping & container supplied in kit. Due to the evaporative process, the external fresh air is cooled before being blown inside the motorhome, the heat is dissipated into the external atmosphere.
• Cools stationary or moving vehicles, Aerodynamic casing minimises wind resistance.
• Slim styled internal diffuser has 4-way adjustable air distribution outlets. Reversible fan can be used as extractor to draw out hot air or draw in fresh air as required. Dust and dirt particles filtered out of airflow. Fresh air scoop while travelling, with power ‘off’. Cools all night on low fan setting. Quiet in operation providing optimal sleeping comfort, even when temperatures outside are high.
• LIGHTWEIGHT unit, weighs only 8 KG ( DRY ) on roof, easy to install on any roof without the need to reinforce structure in build.
• Fits standard 14” x 14” roof vent opening, will easily adapt to 400 sq vent apertures. Easy to retrofit to existing vehicles. With careful installation, unit can be easily transferred when changing vehicle. Once removed simply re-install roofvent.
• As fitted by Hymer, Euromobil & Burstner Germany.
• We have had excellent results will Trav-l-cool units fitted to our own motorhomes. They provide sufficient cooling power to acclimatise to the ambient temperatures,yet provide a haven of cool to get out of the heat.
• The addition of a 75 watt solar panel would provide enough power for a Trav-l-cool to run 24 hours a day on low setting, and still be able to put a charge in the battery.

TECHNICAL DATA
Dry weight 8 kg
Voltage 12 V DC and 24 V DC versions
Amps Hi - 5 Amps Lo - 3.3 Amps
Size Length 805mm
Width 680mm
Height 180mm above roof
Diffuser 64mm below ceiling
Water usage Unit consumes ca 0.5 to 1 ltr per hour
Performance
Outside temp. Outside relative humidity Inside temp.
32oC 40 % 26oC
30oC 60 % 23oC


----------



## 128635

*trav-l-cool pump!*

hello please can someone help me!

i have a hymer 700s 1991 with a trav-l-cool
its fitted with a walbro pump in the wardrobe? its model 2108??

its not working and walbro.com say its too old to get parts,so does anyome know,is this the original pump that came with these trav l cools?or is it what someones fitted as this walbro pump its a olf car fuel pump i think!!...so if thats the case can i just fit any old car 12 volt pump?would that do the job?

does trav l cool still exsist?as mayby i can buy a new pump from there?
if not i may just bin it all and get a neew air con system fitted..seems a shame though as the fan works still?

many thanks to whoever may read this

simon.


----------



## eribiste

It might be worth contacting CAK Tanks in Kenilworth, I'm pretty sure that they are dealers for Trav L cool evaporative air conditioners so they might well be able to do spares. www.caktanks.co.uk should get you there.

i fitted one of these coolers to a Rapido 740F some years ago. They're not as good as a compressor type air con, but on the plus side they run on 12v and I found that they would make about 4 degrees difference. Doesn't sound like much, but very welcome on returning from the shops in a baking hot Spain!


----------

